# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Софт >  Проект «Весь Толстой в один клик»  - главное литературное событие года!

## Labs

Компания WEXLER сообщает, что редакция «Российской газеты» сочла проект «Весь Толстой в один клик» – главным литературным событием ушедшего 2014 года. Этот проект был организован Государственным музеем Л.Н. Толстого в Москве, музеем-усадьбой «Ясная Поляна» и компанией ABBYY. В результате выполнения проекта самое полное собрание сочинений Льва Николаевича Толстого стало доступно всем желающим.

Помимо гуманитарной значимости, на наш взгляд, также важно отметить инновационность проекта – ведь переиздание было осуществлено в форме электронных книг. Специалисты проекта QuadLab компании WEXLER принимали самое активное участие в создании электронных книг  в рамках этого проекта. Во время его выполнения применялись самые последние достижения в области информационных и организационных технологий. 

Напомним, что для осуществления первой стадии проекта организаторы использовали краудсорсинг: было привлечено более 3 000 волонтеров из 49 стран, людей разных возрастов и профессий. Добровольцы, с помощью программного обеспечения компании ABBYY, распознавали ранее отсканированный текст, а затем вычитывали его на специально созданном сайте.

После распознавания и первичной вычитки в дело вступали профессиональные редакторы – сотрудники компании ABBYY. Их основной задачей было окончательно вычитать текст и разметить его для последующей конвертации в форматы электронных книг. Поскольку собрание сочинений включает в себя тексты, написанные великим русским писателем в разные периоды жизни, то и набор жанров в них очень широкий. Кроме того, Лев Николаевич в своих произведениях использовал не только русский, но и другие языки. Все эти обстоятельства увеличивали сложность работы редакторов и требовали от них огромных знаний и внимательности.

Специалисты проекта QuadLab компании WEXLER при помощи собственных программных разработок преобразовывали полученные от редакторов тексты в 4 формата электронных книг: epub, fb2, mobi и html. Помимо сложных технических моментов, связанных с разнообразной версткой, дополнительные трудности опять же создавал широкий спектр языков, использовавшихся в текстах и необходимость выделения отдельных произведений из текстов полных томов или наоборот объединения томов, чтобы получить полные тексты одного произведения. Для WEXLER.QuadLab было большой честью и ответственностью – принять участие в проекте «Весь Толстой в один клик».

В конце 2014 года на ежегодной выставке «non/fictio№» Фекла Толстая – руководитель проекта «Весь Толстой в один клик» и заведующая отделом развития Государственного музея Л.Н. Толстого отметила: «Мне кажется, что тот опыт, который имеется у компании WEXLER и у ABBYY – это удивительный, очень богатый опыт по переводу академического, очень серьезного издания в электронный вид. Мне кажется, что этот опыт не  должен пропасть. Нам кажется это важным».

Компания  WEXLER уверена, что результаты этого проекта покажут издателям, музеям и библиотекам возможное направление развития и средства осуществления подобных проектов.

----------

